# travel insurance question



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Been going mad trying to find travel insurance that will

cover people who have had heart problems in the past
will cover for 90 days single or multi trip

Anyone know of a company that will be able to offer this?

Thanks


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

insureandgo


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

apart from insurandgo (sorry forgot to mention that)


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

nudda said:


> Been going mad trying to find travel insurance that will
> 
> cover people who have had heart problems in the past
> will cover for 90 days single or multi trip
> ...


Columbus Direct - really good and cashback on Quidco too.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Columbus Direct only seem to do 31 days max


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Why not insureandgo? I've used them a few times with no problems.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Why not insureandgo? I've used them a few times with no problems.


we were with them before and were upfront with everything. Had a problem and they are now declining to pay. A complete nightmare. Yes, the next insurance company might be the same but we cannot continue with insurandgo knowing they have messed us around.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

nudda said:


> Columbus Direct only seem to do 31 days max


Didn't realise that. Could you not phone them and ask ?


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you have itravel insurance with your bank account?

I know it's not a heart condition but my wife's epilepsy was covered with no issues.


----------



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> Didn't realise that. Could you not phone them and ask ?


I was wrong. did the cover via columbus direct with quidco. MANY THANKS !!



Gruffs said:


> Do you have itravel insurance with your bank account?
> 
> I know it's not a heart condition but my wife's epilepsy was covered with no issues.


All the banks we are with cover max 30/31 days.


----------



## rizo (Jul 14, 2012)

a couple of specialists are http://www.pjhayman.com/ and https://www.citybond.co.uk/


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

nudda said:


> I was wrong. did the cover via columbus direct with quidco. MANY THANKS !!
> 
> All the banks we are with cover max 30/31 days.


Pleased I could help. My wife has a medical condition and we always use them.


----------

